# Русский в Konsole?

## magenta

Каким образом заставить konsole (kde 3.x) отображать русские буквы (utf8), вместо знаков вопроса?

----------

## Alarik

скорее всего неправильно выставлена локаль. проверь свои настройки. 

У меня locale выдает:

```
LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

и все отображается правильно

----------

## svyatogor

Попробуй выставить MM_CHARSET=$LANG

----------

## magenta

Переменные выставил, в bash с utf8 все нормально. Спасибо.

Но вот в чем проблема, при открытии vim'а, отображаются не все русские буквы (вместо некоторых букв квадраты), при попытке что-нибудь напечатать так же происходят глюки. В чем может быть проблема?

p.s. Подразумевается текстовый vim в konsole.

----------

## magenta

Разобрался.  :Smile: 

лечится выставлением в ~/.vimrc:

```
set encoding=utf-8
```

----------

